# Gay Bowel Syndrome?



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

When I first started suffering symptoms like D, cramping, etc., two different doctors suggested it could be "Gay Bowel Syndrome." Now, while I am a 30-year-old gay man, I had never heard of this. When they discribed what it entails (I don't think anybody wants me to go into it), I assured them that I was not a candidate and both scoffed.I finally found a more open-minded GI, who realized what was wrong with me, beleived me when I was honest about my lifestyle and, now, my IBS is pretty under control.Is there anyone else out there with a similar situation? I haven't seen homosexuality addressed on this board and am not sure if that's because I'm the only one, or it just hasn't come up.Interested in your comments.-------------------Dan


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Gay Bowel Syndrome!! How did you control yourself from slugging him??? You are a better person that I am!!! That's worse than a doctor thinking all of us women have a valium deficiency. Love and light to you!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DG, I don't think it has ever come up because I don't believe anyone here thinks it makes any difference to having IBS. I am glad you found a more understanding GI though.------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2000)

DGGin NYC,You are not the only one on this BB.







OK, so I've finally come out!







My IBS started when I was an adolescent, knowing I was Gay but with all the underlying pressures in times far-removed (hopefully) from the more accepting times we live in today. I think it just progressed from there.To tell you the truth, the only "gay-oriented" thing any Doc ever asked me about concerning IBS were hemmorroids.Then I had to convince him otherwise (you figure it out







)Mike


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

oh, my, I am afraid I am with Momamia on this one. I am so proud of you for not decking him, 'cuz I sure would have! Man, the things people can come up with..... welcome and I hope you find some physical and mental relief here with us!


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

*Hi Dan & Everyone*A long time ago when first diagnosed with Irritable bowel syndrome, I had leafed through medical textbooks & came across "Gay Bowel Syndrome"







(The label in itself sounds ridiculous)Im sure *you* know your symptoms better than any Gastroenterologist, & like Eric Im happy youve found an open, competent & understanding Doc. It took me 8 long years before I found one I REALLY trusted, respected & Loved







even tho he cant cure us







This BB comes in all races, religions, gender & sexual preferences. When I first came here back in June 1998, I met a friend/neighbor in NYC







) who used to post here regularly who is gay. He wrote that "coming out" alleviated so much stress & tension having held back for all those years.(& please let me know Ive quoted him accurately)!Take Care Dan, Mike, Lefty, Shawn Eric, Mamamia and E v e r y b o d y!!!*yes I always repeat names







Lisa K[This message has been edited by Lisa K (edited 02-18-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2000)

Dan, My jaw dropped when I read your post. I'm with Lefty and mammamia, I'd have either smacked him or burst out laughing. I've not seen any reference in the IBS books about this. I'm glad you have a new doctor. Jackie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Gay Bowel Syndrome refers to the spread of infection through oral-anal contact (via feces). It is not something this particular doctor made up.


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

Hey Doc aka Flux







There's so little medical info you dont know! whew.That is true, it is an actual medical condition defined as is, in medical literature much to our surprise. Its just the *labeling* of this "Gay bowel syndrome" that I find inappropriately named, since anyone straight or gay who practices aggressive anal-oral sex can acquire an infection or laceration if improperly or unhygienically performed.


----------



## TorpedoButt (Apr 4, 1999)

Hey Dan, Welcome Aboard!!







I surely would have decked the dude.....but anyway







I don't know about any of the other women on this board, and I hope I don't offend anyone, but what the hell right?I'm a happily married woman who is VERY intimate with my husband. I'll tell you this.... when we do the "back door thing", I'm sure to have "D" afterwards, no matter how my IBS has been.Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2000)

I'll let the below abstract speak for itself...---------------------------------------------J Homosex 1997;34(2):1-35 Harbinger of plague: a bad case of gay bowel syndrome.Scarce MOhio State University, USA. In 1976, a group of physicians in private proctologic practice in New York City coined the illness "Gay Bowel Syndrome" in reference to a constellation of gay male anorectal disorders. Through analysis of biomedical discourse and popular media, it is apparent that Gay Bowel Syndrome is an essentialized category of difference that is neither gay-specific, confined to the bowel, nor a syndrome. The use and diagnosis of Gay Bowel Syndrome must be abandoned before it further lends itself to the formation of social policies and governing practices that seek to force gay male bodies into positions of social, cultural, and political subordination.


----------



## Tucker (Dec 18, 1999)

I'm gay, but I have never heard of gay bowel syndrome. From what Flux had to say and what I think gay bowel syndrome is implying, my sexual behavior contributes in no way to my IBS.


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

Guy,GREAT article! It's just a shame that there are still doctors out there using this "diagnosis." -------------------Dan


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Thanks Guy for the abstract!!Dan, unfortunately I too have run into doctors that do not listen to what I tell them...they seem to have their mind made up before I say a word. My advice is to keep looking until you find a doctor that is willing to include you in the diagnostic equation. Best of luck and WELCOME!!!


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Dan: Welcome to the board, we are glad that you are here, and that you have found another doctor. As far as I am concerned we are all here for one reason, to help each other. Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the board! I almost lost it when I read what this so called doctor said. How completly ridiculous! I am with the others who said they would have popped him one! What an ass! But, I am glad to see the article from Guy. Thanks for posting it.Hope everyone is feeling good today!!


----------



## JimGym (Sep 21, 1999)

Hey Dan, I see you are from NYC..so am I...and for the proverbial record I am also GAY and as far out of the closet as one can get. As for the reference of Gay Bowel Syndrome, I can tell you that if ANY doctor said that to me I truly would have beaten the living SH*t out of him. He would have had a major attitude correction from ME! Since I am a guy who does NOT use his butt for anything other than going to the bathroom, this theory is alot of ####, and I have had IBS a long time. IT seems that many physicians <Even today> have to use some excuse when they cannot find anything else to explain a condition. IF you recall, when AIDS first began, it was called GRID <Gay Related Immuno Deficiency > MAny doctors had no explanation for the symptoms that were showing up and since it was first noted in gay men it seemed appropriate to label this virus later known as HIV as a gay related disease <As if a virus *knows* its host is gay or straight>. We now know how many years were wasted during the REagan presidency in trying to contain this epidemic since the govt refused to address the issues because after all, it only affected gays, blacks in Africa and hemophiliacs. It could NEVER affect normal people and we know how messed up that thinking turned out to be since the majority of new AIDS cases are heterosexual.Talk about a gigantic blunder! I am glad you found a new GI doc. Welcome to the board.. PEACE. Jim ------------------OF all the Divine qualities, the GREATEST of those is COMPASSION and TRIUMPH of the human spirit!!


----------



## Debbie A. (Jun 13, 1999)

Let me get this straight (so to speak). An infection of the bowel caused by oral ingestion of fecal parasites or bacteria is called Gay Bowel Syndrome? I've had these infections several times. Just finished up a round of Flagyl today, matter of fact. Hell, anyone who touches *anything* in a public place is likely to ingest some of these bacteria, particularly if they don't wash their hands often. People are so careful about not touching anything in a public toilet, but telephones, doorknobs, pens, and all kinds of other things are just teeming with nasty critters which eventually find their way into the mouth. It is also common to ingest fecal bacteria while swimming in lakes or oceans. So why blame it on gays?







Debbie[This message has been edited by Debbie A. (edited 02-19-2000).]


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Thanks for the verification, flux, on the fact that this is a "named" disorder. But, I still stand by me assertion. Perhaps it would be out of line to slug a particular dac, since he would just be relaying what the medical community has labeled. I guess I would just like to slug humanity in general for coming up with these stereotypical nomenclatures. And thanks, Jim, for the info on AIDS. I did not know that! Someone should let the medical community know that names should by symptom-based, or origin-based, rather than person-based.hmmmmmm, *menstruation*: young female puberty-induced periodic bleeding.*pregnancy*: Female-related reproducing state*PMS* - monthly erratic female emotional and physical cycleBoy, could we get down and dirty here! We could get racist, (sicle cell anemia) and anti-Semetic (Tay-Sacs disease) and.....you get my drift?------------------"Society honors its living conformists and its dead troublemakers." (Mignon McLaughlin)


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I suppose you could say the dr. was well-intentioned (after all, the syndrome is in the med books), but he had no right to make any kind of assumption about your sexual practices. As they say, when you ASSUME, you make an ASS of U and ME. After I was divorced in the late '70s I was celibate for several years, and I had a urologist who all but called me a liar. He said my recurrent bladder infections HAD to be related to sex, and it simply was not possible that a young woman in her 20s wouldn't be having any. Franky, I think some drs. have you diagnosed and your prescription already written up before they even talk to you.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

My family believes I have IBS because of my inner conflicts regarding my "lesbian lifestyle". They figure with me coming from a huge family and being the only who has it, and being the only "off" one, that must be why. Some people tell me I can't be conservative AND gay, that the two just don't go (nobody seems to be able to get that it is possible) but I have very definate reasons for my beliefs so I don't see how that contributes to my IBS. I think when people can't explain something they try to rationalize it so they don't fear it. In my family being gay is bad, and since I am already being "punished" for it by my bowels, they can accept me without having to somehow keep reminding me how wrong it is, since my bowels "remind" me everyday. It's bizarre, but it keeps the family peace so I put up with it gladly.


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

Well, I hadn't anticipated this becoming such a long thread. And CERTAINLY hadn't planned on "outing" so many of us, but I think this microcosm is probably just a small model of the real world. How interesting.I want to thank everyone for welcoming me so warmly, but I feel kind of like a fraud. I've actually been posting on the board for almost a year now. I don't post often (most of my posts revolved around my trip to Australia & New Zealand in October), but am always here reading and watching. WD40 - I hope your family will some day stop seeing your lifestyle as something that deserves punishment and deserves celeration.JimGym - Thanks for the kind words, neighbor. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Just for the record, my IBS-D started after a heterosexual relationship ended very badly.I never had intercourse with the fellow other than the usual way. I was just so devasted emotionally, I just went to pieces physically, emotionally, you name it.So much for "gay bowel disease" (male or female.)We are all just flesh and blood.love to all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

quiver sounds like homophobia to me. i've heard of doctor's thinking that gay men (like me) have gastrointestinal distress from some sexually transmitted ameboes for oral-anal contact, etc. Such seems like an arrogant, dimissive response to someone like me who has lived w ibs/spastic colon in their everyday life (since childhood)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

I expect you're right, quiver, and *welcome to the board!*







I hope you are finding some useful info by reading through the posts here. If you post a little about your symptoms, etc, I'm sure someone here will have some helpful suggestions for you to try.







Julie


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

*SORRY TO BE SO BOLDbut.,,,







)GOD BLESS YOU ALL INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING *STARS**WD40DGG IN NYC (OKAY - SO YOU LOOK LIKE LIZA...)and I hear CATS just ran outta space for ya)







JIMGYM (HEY, GUY...







)OK, eunuf of the joking. I looked at ya'lls pix and thought "Oh, my Goo'ness (Shirley Temple smile), that I was amongst all STRAIGHT FOLK WITH FAMILIES!!!"














To anyone who doesn't subscribe, or agree, welcome to the World.To those who are *Friends*, Bless You!. Because, I really LOVE YOU ALL, regardless. At least we have _something_ in common!MikePS: Yes, and soon I will put my beautiful face on this BB - so watch out, Girls!







Mike


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

But my picture isn't on the bulletin board! I look nothing like LIZA. (Okay, MAYBE the nose.) Where are these pictures anyway? I wanna make fun of 'em too!-------------------Dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

Dan - go to .... http://webpotential.com/ibsphotos/ Now *we want a pic of you!!*





















Julie


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Hey, Dan! I don't think Mike was saying he was MAKING FUN of the pictures. Talk about "Cats"--pull in those claws, kitty! (One of the reasons MY picture is NOT there--don't want anyone baggin' on me.)


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Hi Dan-Well, I've never heard of Gay Bowel Syndrome either, and I'm with some of the others. The doc deserved a good punch in the nose! WD 40 - I'm sorry your family feels that way about your lifestyle. I am a lesbian too (guess I just outed myself!), and tho my family doesn't have good things to say about it, I know they can't see it as a punishment because my father suffers fron IBS too, and so did my grandfather! Just goes to show you some of the prejudice still out there, and IBS isn't discriminatory, it's affected people from all different races, religions, lifestyles etc.!


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

Yes, Zig, you're right. I owe Mike an apology for insinuating that he was making fun of the pictures.But can I still make fun of them?And I just have to add, I, too, had honestly thought we were a board full of straight folk and that I was the only "member of the choir." I suppose that was naive of me and I want to express my gratitude for all the support I've gotten from everyone, straight and gay, on this ridiculous doctor's diagnosis.-------------------DanNEW E-MAIL!ugotmaleny###aol.com


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Oh, I do have a photo on that site, so try not to make too much fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

Well, I just want to thank you all yet again for posting on this unusual thread. It does seem that we're becoming so much more like the communities we represent, doesn't it? It's called The World.Dan, no apology necessary (I accept







) and you realize now that I was just talking about the tone of the pictures in the context of what they repesented for me.Gosh, I've been out and proud now for over 25 years, but the respect and genuine care I see coming from the folks on this BB makes me even prouder - to be amongst "real people" like you!Oh, by the way, Dan, I was just playing with you about Liza. I tried the Broadway route when I was very young and found out how difficult it is and what it takes, what one is up against trying to "make it" there (I couldn't make it anywhere...







) and that I hope you are tough enough to stick it out and use your talent to make yourself and others happy.Now, that's Liza with a "Z", not Lisa with an "S" cause "S" goes SSSSSSSSS and "Z" goes ZZZZZZZZZ...Which is where this post is going.....







Mike


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

I am so glad this post came up! My affection for everyone on this board just grows and grows. If we can talk about how we poop we can talk about anything! And contrary to what some people think, we are a very accepting, tolerant and CARING board. That is what a support group is all about!!------------------"Society honors its living conformists and its dead troublemakers." (Mignon McLaughlin)


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

My thoughts exactly, Lefty!







JeanG------------------Member of "The Advance Guard for the Ozone Rangers".May the "farce" be with you. JeanG


----------

